# Funny Stuff



## The Viking (Nov 9, 2010)

_This was sent to me today, I thought its kinda funny...._
Subject: Driving in a Manitoba Blizzard

Manitoba Blizzard

When Lena got off work up there at Lake Woebegone, it was snowing heavily and blowing to the point that visibility was almost zero. She made her way to her car and wondered how she was going to get home.

She sat in the car while it warmed up and thought about her situation. She remembered Bill's advice that if she got caught in a blizzard, she should wait for a snowplough to come by and follow it. That way she would not have to worry about going off the road or getting stuck in a snow drift.

Sure enough, in a little while, a snowplough went by and she pulled out and began to follow it. As she followed along behind the snowplough, she felt quite comfortable and smug as they continued on their way and she was not having any problem with the blizzard or road conditions.

After some time had passed, she was somewhat surprised when the snowplough stopped. The driver got out of the cab and came back to her car. He signalled her to roll down her window and asked if she was all right, as she had been following him for a long time.

Lena said she was fine and told him of her husbands advice to follow a plough when caught in a blizzard.

The driver replied it was okay with him and that she could continue to follow him if she wanted, ... But he wanted her to know that he was done with the Wal-Mart parking lot and was going over to Canadian Tire next.


----------

